# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  ســؤااالي ..؟!

## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
اسعد الله اوقاااتكم وايااامكم بالحب والسعااااده...
موضووووعي هالمره يختلف قليلا....
لو صادفك انسان كــــفــيف وطلب منك ان تصف له الدنيـــــــا...؟! :wacko: 
,,
أحببت أن نقف للحظات مع أنفسنا ونتعرّف عليها
ففي زحمة أحداث هذه الدنيا قد نكون نسينا أنفسنا ,,
دعنا نعيد قراءة أنفسنا من خلال نظرتنا لهذه الحياة,,

كيف نرى هذه الدنيا  :huh:  :amuse: 
لا أقصد أن نبحث عن إجابات فلسفيّة أو خياليّة أو افتراضيّة
لالااريدالاجاااابه واااااقعييييييه
بل أريد أن نعرفّها تعريف حقيقي وفق رؤيتنا,,

وحتى أزيد الأمر وضوحاً سأختصر هذا الموضوع بسؤال واحد فقط وأطلب من كل واحد أن يجيب عليه بمنتهى الصراحة والوضوح

السؤال هو:

لو صادفك إنسان كفيف ابتلاه الله سبحانه وتعالى بفقدان نعمة البصر وأراد منك أن تكون أنت عيونه التي يرى فيها هذه الحياة
كيف ستصفها له وصفاً تجعله يعيشها كما تراها؟؟

ننتظر كل واحد منكم أن يصف له هذه الدنيا فماذا ستقولون له؟؟؟

واول ضيف لي هــــــــنا..
لاختالغااااليه .نــــوارة الدنيا 
الفكره منقووووله :embarrest: 



تحياتي لكم أخوتي الآعزاء

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تسلمي فرح على الطرح ان كل واحد بيوصف الدنيا على حسب ماهو عاايش فيها 
وانا احس الدنيا مي حلووووه بس حلووه للي يفهمها 
تقبلي مروري تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لو صادفك إنسان كفيف ابتلاه الله سبحانه وتعالى بفقدان نعمة البصر وأراد منك أن تكون أنت عيونه التي يرى فيها هذه الحياة
كيف ستصفها له وصفاً تجعله يعيشها كما تراها؟؟

الدنيا عزيزي الكفيف ماهي الا مرحلة انتقالية بقدر مانزرع فيها سنحصد غدا في الاخرة 
لا نحتاج لاعيننا لنراها فتكفينا البصيرة لرؤيتها على حقيقتها 
حتى المبصرون كل يراها من وجهة نظره 
فالمشهد الواحد بالامكان رؤيته من زوايا كثيرة بعضها غاية في الجمال وبعضها بشع لدرجة مقيتة 
عندما يملئ قلبك الفرح ترى الحياة كحديقة مليئةبالفراشات والزهور والالوان المبهجة
وعندما يغتال قلبك الحزن لن ترى سوى السواد والالوان القاتمة والعتمة 
ان كان معك من تحبه ستشعر بالحياة ونبضها 
وان فارقته تشعر ان لليس للحياة اي معنى 
وستكون حياة دون حياة 
لا تشغل فكرك بشكل الحياة 
فالحياة احساس اولا واخيرا 
افتح قلبك على مصراعيه لترى جمالها 
كن جميلا من داخلك سترى الوجود جميلا 
____

فروحتنا شكرا لك لهذا الاستدعاء اللطيف

واتمنى ان اكون قد اوصلت معنى الحياة بالنسبة لي 

كوني بخير دائما

----------


## فرح

> تسلمي فرح على الطرح ان كل واحد بيوصف الدنيا على حسب ماهو عاايش فيها 
> وانا احس الدنيا مي حلووووه بس حلووه للي يفهمها 
> تقبلي مروري تحياتي



 يسلم قلبك حبيبتي ورووووده
حضووورك الغااالي شرف لي ونورتي صفحتي عزيزتي كل الشكر لك 
دووووم منوووه
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> لو صادفك إنسان كفيف ابتلاه الله سبحانه وتعالى بفقدان نعمة البصر وأراد منك أن تكون أنت عيونه التي يرى فيها هذه الحياة
> كيف ستصفها له وصفاً تجعله يعيشها كما تراها؟؟
> 
> الدنيا عزيزي الكفيف ماهي الا مرحلة انتقالية بقدر مانزرع فيها سنحصد غدا في الاخرة 
> لا نحتاج لاعيننا لنراها فتكفينا البصيرة لرؤيتها على حقيقتها 
> حتى المبصرون كل يراها من وجهة نظره 
> فالمشهد الواحد بالامكان رؤيته من زوايا كثيرة بعضها غاية في الجمال وبعضها بشع لدرجة مقيتة 
> عندما يملئ قلبك الفرح ترى الحياة كحديقة مليئةبالفراشات والزهور والالوان المبهجة
> وعندما يغتال قلبك الحزن لن ترى سوى السواد والالوان القاتمة والعتمة 
> ...



 مشكووووره نوارتنا الغااااليه كلام راااائع وبه وصل المعنى 
كل الشكر حبيبتي واسعدني توااااجدك 
لاحرمنا هالنوووور الممـــــــــيز
دمتي وداااام نوووورهالاطلاله الذهبيه
اجمل الامااااني لكي بالتوفيق والسعاده

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
وضيفنا هالمره بس نشووووف اسمه بعض الاوقاااات بس ولامره
عطر صفحااااتنا ولو بحرف او كلمه ...
ضيفنا الاخ المـــتـــألق ...


‏ABU A7MED
فاليتفضل بالصلاة على محمدوآله  الطاهرين....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طرح رائع جدا 
يعطيش العافية 
يا صاحبة الأفكار الروعه

----------


## فرح

> طرح رائع جدا 
> يعطيش العافية 
> يا صاحبة الأفكار الروعه



 مشكووووره حبيبتي هــــــــدى
والرووووعه بنوووور هالاشرااااقه المضيئه دووووم عزيزتي
مشكووووره غناااتي ع الاطرااااء  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
يسعدني حضوووورك يااااقلبي 
دمتي بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## آهات حنونه

فكره حلوه كثيير

وبنتظاار خيي ابو أحمد

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ABU A7MED

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مسا الخير ..

هلا خيتو فرح يعطيكى ألف عافية على الطرح الرائع والمميز كالعادة  :amuse: 

وشكرا كثير على المقدمة والاطراء الجميل  :embarrest:  هاد من زوقك أختى الغالية ..~

المهم نيجى للسؤال الأهم :


لو صادفك إنسان كفيف ابتلاه الله سبحانه وتعالى بفقدان نعمة البصر وأراد منك أن تكون أنت عيونه التي يرى فيها هذه الحياة
كيف ستصفها له وصفاً تجعله يعيشها كما تراها؟؟


بداية عافانا الله واياكم ,,


الحياة لا تحتاج الى بصر كى نراها ,, فكم من مبصر لا يرى شيئا سوا الاحزان والالام 
الحياة تحتاج الى البصيرة لكى نراها وندرك حقيقتها وليس الى البصر ..



الحياة 

 هي ان تعيش في كل لحظه في كل وقت في كل حين سعيداً بلا انين بلا أحزان
 هي ان ترضى بما هو مكتوب ومقدر لك من الله عز وجل 
 فإن اغضبتها ألمتك وإن سايرتها اسعدتك فإن حاولت اللعب معها أغرقتك وإن اخلصت لها دافعت عنك 
الحياة تكون جميلة ان اردتها جميلة ,,كل منا لديه افرح واحزان وابتسامات وبكاء 
ولكن .. لكى نحس بالحياة فعلينا ان نتناسى الاحزان والالام .
ان ننظر للمستقبل وننظر اليه بأمل وتفائل وخير 
أن نعطى الحياة ما تريد كى تعطينا ما نريد فالحياة تحتاج منا الصبر 

الانسان ماضى بحياته مهما يحدث ,, فمهما حدث لن تتوقف الحياة الا بمشيئة الله 
فالانسان عندما يصيبه مكروه عليه ان يعرف بأن هذا من الله وهذا قدره 
وان الحياة لن تتوقف عند هذا الحدث لأنه سيأتى يوم آخر ويبتسم فيه ويكون سعيدا 
وكما يقول المثل الحياة يوم لك ويوم عليك ..

 الحياه هي ان تتقاسمها مع إنسان يعرف معناً لوجودك يعرف صادق شعورك ويشفي لك جروحك ويخلص لك في غيابك ويبحث عنك حتى في وجودك


همسة أخيرة أقولها للكفيف وغير الكفيف 

اذا اردت أن تعيش سعيدا وتهنأ بحياتك عليك أن ترضى بما قسمه الله لك 
وأعلم أنك مهما فعلت فلن تنول الا ما هو مقدر لك من الله 

فالرضى بما قسمه الله هو قمة السعادة والراحة 


هذه هى الحياة ..!!


فى النهاية أتوجه بخالص شكرى لكى أختى فرح 

على الاستضافة الجميلة وأتمنى ان اكون قد اوصلت الصورة صحيحة ..

خالص تحيتى وسلامى ..~

----------


## فرح

> فكره حلوه كثيير
> 
> وبنتظاار خيي ابو أحمد
> 
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد



 اللهم صل وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
مشكووووره غلاتووو بحوووور
والاحلى دووم نووور هالطله الجمييييله
دمتي بخييييير

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> عليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> مسا الخير ..
> مساءالخييرااااات والبركاااات 
> هلا خيتو فرح يعطيكى ألف عافية على الطرح الرائع والمميز كالعادة 
> تسلم خيي ع المجاااامله الطيييفه  
> وشكرا كثير على المقدمة والاطراء الجميل  هاد من زوقك أختى الغالية ..~
> لم تكن مجااااملهولااطراااااء وانما هذا ماالمسه لكم من ابداااع وتألق 
> ...



 تسلم اخوووي ابو احمد 
وكل الشر لك ولحضوووورك الطيييب اسعدنا تلبيتك الدعووووه
وكلالالالالالام جميييل وراااائع
يعطييك العاااافيه ودوووومنوووور هالقسسسسسم 
دمت بخييييييير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ....
صباااح/ مساء السعاده والطاعه ...
اممم ضيفتنا .مشرفتنا المتألقه والمبدعه 
الغااااااليييييه ....
KIpRyAa ..}!~
تفضلي حبيبتي ونستقبلك بالصلاة على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين

----------


## كبرياء

مرآحـب ..} 
السسسلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ..!

أستوقفني السسؤآل كثير ..
فكرت وفكرت .. 
مـآ وصلت غير إني بعيش كل جزء بسيط بخيآله .. 
يعني برسم له كل شي أشوفه بقلبه .. 
العمى بالنهايه عمى القلوب مو الأبصآر .. 
أقدر أرسم بخيآله شكل الدنيآ .. 
بشكل عفوي وبعيد عن الفلسفه اللي تحسسه إني أحاول أشوه الدنيآ 
أو أني أقنعه بمبدأ أنهآ مآتسوى .. 
هي صح الدنيآ مآتسوى .. 
بس سؤاله لي يعني أنه مآيبي مني هالجوآب .. 
يعني ـأوصفي لي وش تشوفين بالضبط .. 
راح أوصف وأبتعد عن النظره السودآويه ..
وبقلبه هو قآدر يرسمهآ أروع من مآ هي بالوآقـع ..}
كل اللي يبيه نظره تفآؤل .. 
ورآح أحآول أرسمهـآ ..{


تسسلمين فرح على الأستدعأآء الحلو ..}
يـعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه 
مآننح ـرم منك .. 
سلآم

----------


## فرح

> مرآحـب ..} 
> مرحبتييييين والف يالغلاالسسسلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ..!
> وعليكم السلام والرحمهأستوقفني السسؤآل كثير ..
> فكرت وفكرت .. 
> مـآ وصلت غير إني بعيش كل جزء بسيط بخيآله .. 
> يعني برسم له كل شي أشوفه بقلبه .. 
> العمى بالنهايه عمى القلوب مو الأبصآر .. 
> أقدر أرسم بخيآله شكل الدنيآ .. 
> بشكل عفوي وبعيد عن الفلسفه اللي تحسسه إني أحاول أشوه الدنيآ 
> ...



يسلم قلبك الغااالي غلاتووووه
لاحلى نوووور هالاشراااقه الحلوووه مثلك 
نورتيييينا حبيبتي ..
امنياااتي لك بالسعاده والتوفيق

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
ضيفتنا هي  الغاااالييييييه ..
~
~
~
~
~


~مــــــــــلكــــة ســـــــــــبـأ~...
تفضلي حبيبتي تحيطك عنااااية الرحمن...

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
بما ان ملووووكه صار لها يومين مومتواااجده ...ولكل انسان له ظروووفه ..

ونستضيييييف معانا الاخت الغااااليه 



‏Sweet Magic
نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين

----------


## Sweet Magic

> السلام عليكم ...
> وعليكم السلام 
> 
> بما ان ملووووكه صار لها يومين مومتواااجده ...ولكل انسان له ظروووفه .. 
> ونستضيييييف معانا الاخت الغااااليه  
> 
> 
> ‏Sweet Magic
> 
> نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين



 
مرحبا حبيبتي  فروحة  

تسعدني  استضافتكم للي   :embarrest:  :bigsmile: 

ان شاء اللي عودة 

تحياتي وسلامي

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم


الدنيا .. ما تحتاج نظر حتى نعيشها صح تحتاج عقل واحساس 
واحساس السعادة اللي ممكن تشعر به في لحظات الفرح هو نفس ما يشعر به اي انسان يملك النظر 
ويمكن صاحب النظر لم يستطع الوصول هذا الشعور 
لانه يملك نظرة سوداء وكئيبة 
اخر كلمة راح اقولة له تاكد انك تملك شي لا يملكة اي انسان يملك النظر 


جوابي قصير اعتذر  :embarrest:  لاني متاكدة اني لو قابلة هذا الانسان كنت انا من راح استفيد منة ليس هو من راح افيدة 


تحياتي للجميع

----------


## ملكة سبأ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في البداية اشكرك فرح الغالية على الطرح الجميل وعلى إستضافتك واعتذر لتأخري بالرد .
لوان شخصا كفيفاً طلب مني ان اصف له الدنيا  إجابتي  له بصراحه شديده  سوف أسأله انا كيف يرى هو الدنيا  فلربمى استفدت انا منه وليس العكس فهو شاء الله ان ينقصه النظر وإستطاع ان يتعامل ويتعايش مع وضعه هذا ومن وجهة نظري سوف آخذ منه حكم كثيره لو إستطعت ان اعرف كيف يرى الحياة هوه .
اجدد شكري لك فرح لا عدمناك

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه 
> 
> الدنيا .. ما تحتاج نظر حتى نعيشها صح تحتاج عقل واحساس 
> واحساس السعادة اللي ممكن تشعر به في لحظات الفرح هو نفس ما يشعر به اي انسان يملك النظر 
> ويمكن صاحب النظر لم يستطع الوصول هذا الشعور 
> لانه يملك نظرة سوداء وكئيبة 
> اخر كلمة راح اقولة له تاكد انك تملك شي لا يملكة اي انسان يملك النظر 
> 
> ...



 تسلمي حبيبتي ســـــــــوووويت
كلام رااائع يالغلا وبجد نستفيد منهم الكثير 
يعطيك العااافيه..دوووم ننتظر تنيييييييرك عزيزتي 
مووووفقه

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمهفي البداية اشكرك فرح الغالية على الطرح الجميل وعلى إستضافتك واعتذر لتأخري بالرد .
> اممممم اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب هههههه وعااارفه بظروووفك ياااقلبي لوان شخصا كفيفاً طلب مني ان اصف له الدنيا إجابتي له بصراحه شديده سوف أسأله انا كيف يرى هو الدنيا فلربمى استفدت انا منه وليس العكس فهو شاء الله ان ينقصه النظر وإستطاع ان يتعامل ويتعايش مع وضعه هذا ومن وجهة نظري سوف آخذ منه حكم كثيره لو إستطعت ان اعرف كيف يرى الحياة هوه .
> اجدد شكري لك فرح لا عدمناك



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي مــــــــــلووووكه
والشكر مصوووول لك ياااقلبي 
اسعدني روووعة حضوووورك
كلام جمييييل وبلفعل اوقااات يشغل تفكيري هالسؤاااال ؟
دمتي بالحب والموووووده

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم....
صباااح /ساء
الطاعه والرحمه،،،
اممم ضييييييفنا هالمره ...
المــــديـــــــــر العاااااام ،،،
~_شـــــــــبــكة الـــنـــاصــــره_~
نستقبله بالصلاة على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين ..

----------


## ward roza <3

نشكر مشرفتنا فرح 

اسئلة جدا جميلة 

بانتظار الاخ شبكة

----------


## فرح

> نشكر مشرفتنا فرح 
> 
> اسئلة جدا جميلة 
> 
> بانتظار الاخ شبكة



 تسلمي عزيزتي حب محمد
لاجمل رووووعة وجماااال توااااصلك 
يعطيك العاااافيه ،،،
دمتي بخييييييييييير

----------


## عنيده

موضوع رائع جدا ..

يعطيج العافيه ..

نتظر اخوي شبكه ..

موفقين

----------


## فرح

مشكوووورييييين 
كل من مر بهذه الصفحه 
وعطرها بحرووووفه وراييه 
دمتم اعزاااائي واااام توااااصلكم 
موفقييين

----------


## فرح

يسعد ايااااامكم بالحب والموووده 
ضيفنا اليوم هو الاخ المميز والذي له بصمه هنا 
وله من العطاااااء الكثير ..
المشرف المتألق ... 

*نــــبـــــراس*

----------


## حلاالكون

متألقة ومميزه فرح دائمآ
يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه

موضوع جميل بس محير اني احترت  :weird:  :weird:

----------


## نبراس،،،

اولا وبكل صدق اشكرك كثيرا اختي فرح واشكر لك هذه الاستضافه الجميله
والصعبه بالنسبة لي لانني اقل من اصف االدنيا لغيري ففاقد الشيء لا يعطييه
السؤال هو:

لو صادفك إنسان كفيف ابتلاه الله سبحانه وتعالى بفقدان نعمة البصر
وأراد منك أن تكون أنت عيونه التي يرى فيها هذه الحياة
كيف ستصفها له وصفاً تجعله يعيشها كما تراها؟؟

اختي فرح كم احترت في الجواب على هذا السوأل وكم ترددت على هذه الصفحة
 وكلما قرأة اجابة احد الاخواه  او الاخواات ازدااد حييره كيف لي 
ان اجييب على هذا السؤال لا ابالغ خييه لو قلت لك انني حااولت ان اجييب على هذا السؤال مرراارا وتكراارا دون ان تكون الاستضافه لي ولم اصل لجوااب ابدا لهذا لم اشاارك في هذه الصفحه 
ولكنني احااول الان ان اجييب على هذا السؤال تلبية لدعوتك فأقوول ،،،
عزييزي ارجوك ان تفتح قلبك الواسع لاصف لك الدنيا الجمييله الدنيا التي خلقهاا الله لأفضل خلقه سأصف لك الدنيا لانني اشعر بهاا ولكنني لم أراهاا
ايهاا العزييز الدنيا جميله إن اردتهاا انت ان تكون جميله فهي جميله لانهاا واسعه ومتنوعه فيهاا الغابات الجميله والانهاار الصامته بهااا الازهاار والطيور وفيهاا السمااء الواسعه وبعد ان اعدد له الاموور التي تبعث على السعااده سأخبره ان هنااك جزء بسييط في هذه الدنيا يختلف وهو الجانب المظلم ولكنني اريدك ان ترى الجانب النوراني الان سأبدء بوصف دقييق لتتعرف على اجمل الاشياء في هذه الدنيا سأصف الزهوور الجميله والطيوور المحلقه ساصف لك كثيرا من النعم واعلم انك ستراهاا ببصيرتك وستشعر بهاا وكأنك ترهاا ،،،
اعلم ان جواابي بسييط ولكنني ذكرت لك اختي انني تحيرت وليس لدي جواب لذى اتمنى ان تعذرونني ،،،
اكرر الشكر لك اختي ولجهودك الكبيره 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## فرح

> متألقة ومميزه فرح دائمآ
> يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه
> 
> موضوع جميل بس محير اني احترت



 مشكووووره عزيزتي حـــــــــلا
اششششتقنا الى هالاطلاله الحلوووه حبيبتي 
واسعدني تواااااصلك ياااقلبي
والاجمل نوووورك ودوووم منووووره
دمتي بخير

----------


## فرح

> اولا وبكل صدق اشكرك كثيرا اختي فرح واشكر لك هذه الاستضافه الجميله
> والصعبه بالنسبة لي لانني اقل من اصف االدنيا لغيري ففاقد الشيء لا يعطييه
> السؤال هو:
> 
> لو صادفك إنسان كفيف ابتلاه الله سبحانه وتعالى بفقدان نعمة البصر
> وأراد منك أن تكون أنت عيونه التي يرى فيها هذه الحياة
> كيف ستصفها له وصفاً تجعله يعيشها كما تراها؟؟
> 
> اختي فرح كم احترت في الجواب على هذا السوأل وكم ترددت على هذه الصفحة
> ...



 مشكووووور اخوووي نــــــــــبرااااس..
نعم خيي انه سؤااااال صعببببببببببب لكن من يضع نفسه
 في مثل هذه الحاااااالات  او يقرب الصووووره اكثره اليه 
يجدها ....اماااامه واااضحه .وفيها استفاااده لااجل الاخره 
والدنيا انك ترى  هذا الفاقد هذه النعمه انه يكووون قريب من ربه رغما 
مابه الاانه صاااابر ومتوكل ع ربه ..
ولهذا من يتفكر في امره دنياه واخرته يفتكر. :embarrest:  
تسلم ع تلبيتك الدعووووه وع ردك الجمييل
يعطيك العاااافيه ...
تقبل تحيااااتي....

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم 
صباحك/مساءك 
بالورد والياسمين 
امممم ضيفتنا الييييييوم ..
الغااااليييييه المميزه ولها لونها الخاااااص  :toung:  :wink: 
المشرفه المتألقه  

*هـــمس الــصــمت*

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحبا فروح غناتي
راجعه لك هالمرة مافيه فكرة ..
بجهز الكلام وبخلي مخي يتبحبح
وبرجع وبكتبه لك .
الف شكر لك عزيزتي
لآحضاري هنا ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

السؤال هو: 
لو صادفك إنسان كفيف ابتلاه الله سبحانه وتعالى بفقدان نعمة البصر وأراد منك أن تكون أنت عيونه التي يرى فيها هذه الحياة
كيف ستصفها له وصفاً تجعله يعيشها كما تراها؟؟
.
.
لو سألني احده سوف اخبره كيف ارى الحياة بنظرة قلبي وروحي
وليس بعيني .

وقبل ان أبدا وصف الحياة له لابد ان اقنعه
إنه يرضى بما الله قسمه له وان مايتضجر في يوم من الايام
بالي هو يعيشه عشان يقدر يعيش الحياة ويتهنى بكل شي الله عطاه اياه في هالدنيا
لان اكيد اخد منه عيونه بس اكيد عوضه بشي اجمل من العيون ..
ولازم اخبره كمان ان الانسان يرى بقلبه وليس بعينيه 
فكم من إنسان بصير ولكنه لايرى مااحوله ولاستطيع اان يسير في هذه الحياة
وكم من كفيف استطاع ان يصل الى مالم يتسطع ان يصل اليه البعض من الي الله
انعم عليهم بنعمة البصر ..
وبعد ما اقنعه بهذا الشي راح ابدأ اوصف ليه الحياة او بمعنى اصح راح اوصف
أليه كل شي كما اراه انا
سأصف له كيف قدرت الله امتدت وحوت كل مكان
سأصف كل شي بالتفصيل الدقيق
ساصف كيف السماء ولونها
سأصف ستعها وما حوت من النجوم والشمس والقمر سأصف كيف الطيور تصعد لآعالي السماء
وذلك كله بقدرة الله
سأصف له كيف من عمق السما تنزل لنا مانستطيع العيش به وهو المطر
سأصف له البحار وماحوت من مكنونات واسرار خلقها الله لنا ولآجلنا
سأًصف كل ماحولي دون أي تردد 
سأتجول به كل العالم واخبره بكل ما أرى
سأصف له كيف نحيا بقدرة رب العباد
سأصفه نفسه هو وكيف قدرة الله قد امتدت إليه واعطته
هذا العقل الذي به استطاع ان يسألني هذا السؤال
فقد يكون الله اخذ منه البصر ولكن قد اعطاه هذا العقل
ليكمل به مسير حياته ..
وبعد ما اكمل كل كلامي معه واصف له كل ماحولنا
سأظل اردد ان العمى عمى القلب وليس البصر ...
حتى يدرك ان الحياة ترى بالقلب وليس بالعين ...
.
.
اتمنى اكون وفقت في طرح ما احتواني حين قرأت السؤال ..
والف شكر لك فروح حبيبتي
على الطرح الجميل وعلى الاستضافه الرائعة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## فرح

> السؤال هو: 
> لو صادفك إنسان كفيف ابتلاه الله سبحانه وتعالى بفقدان نعمة البصر وأراد منك أن تكون أنت عيونه التي يرى فيها هذه الحياة
> كيف ستصفها له وصفاً تجعله يعيشها كما تراها؟؟
> .
> .
> لو سألني احده سوف اخبره كيف ارى الحياة بنظرة قلبي وروحي
> وليس بعيني . 
> وقبل ان أبدا وصف الحياة له لابد ان اقنعه
> إنه يرضى بما الله قسمه له وان مايتضجر في يوم من الايام
> ...



 همووووس حبيبتي 
اسعدتني حرووووفك وتلبيتك دعووووتي  
ردك راااائع ..وتصويرك جميييل 
الكفيف طلب التصوير ..لكنه بعين القلب يبصر يرى
يلمس تصويره للكون عميق انه لايراه سواد وانما 
بالالوان وليست هذه الالوان الدنيويه الوان الطبيعه الخاليه 
من التكلف القريبه الى الرب سبحانه البعيده عن مغريات الحياه 
تسلمي لي غلاتوووو
تمنيااااتي لك بالتوفيق والسعاااده

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مسااااءك بالورد والياسمين 
ضيفتنا اليوم امممم الغاااااليه 
*دمـــعة على السطور*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

:huh:  >>اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.... 

طبتم مساءً  :amuse: 


حبيبتي فرووح تسلمي ع الاستدعاء الخفيفة دم بقوة مثلك..وتسلم ع الاستضافة القوية...

في هذا الموضوع الأقوى.....الذي ارجو أن أُوفق فيه.......فالسؤال صعب وأثر بوجدي كثيراً...




..الحمد لله على ماأنعم وله الشكر على ماألهم....الحمد لله عدد ماكان ومايكون وعدد الحركات والسكون

قبل كل شيئ .....!! تعمدت ألا أُلقي سوى نظرة خاطفة على أول ردود لأخوتي وأخواتي الاعضاء هنا...

أود البوح دون تأثير يعتيريني من فكر كل من ورد هنا ...........



بسم الله نبدأ....




[SIZE=4]



> السؤال هو: 
> لو صادفك إنسان كفيف ابتلاه الله سبحانه وتعالى بفقدان نعمة البصر وأراد منك أن تكون أنت عيونه التي يرى فيها هذه الحياة
> كيف ستصفها له وصفاً تجعله يعيشها كما تراها؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> امممم تفصيلي ربما يكون عميق...ومُمل لدقته...سأتحدث عن أمور مادية...ومنها تستشفون المعنوية.....!! 
> 
> سأمسك بيده....!! 
> ...



غاليتي فرووووح الحبوبة :) 
استمتعتُ لحد لاتتخيله...وأنا هنا.... 
رجائي بأن أكون قد وفقت ولو بالشيئ القليل... 
وشكري لهذا الطرح المميز ...الموفق.. 
دعواتي ..لكِ أمدها...أيتها الحبيبة 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فرح

> >>اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم....
> اللهم صل وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
> 
> 
> طبتم مساءً 
> وطااااااب مسااااءك بالخيراااات والبركااااات  
> 
> 
> حبيبتي فرووح تسلمي ع الاستدعاء الخفيفة دم بقوة مثلك..
> ...



 دمـــــووووع حبيبتي 
من القلب اشكرك ع استجاااابتك دعووووتي 
واتمنى ان تكووون الاستضااااافه ممتعه لك ايضا
مثل مااستمت انا بها ...
الكلمااااات والشكر لايفي لك غاااليتي 
دعاااائي لك يمتد الى قلبكم الطاهر الروحااااني 
وربي يحقق لك احلامك وامنياااتك بحق الصلاة 
على محمدواهل بيته الاطهار
دمتي حبيبتي بالحب والمووووده

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ضيفنا اليوم صااااحب الاحساااااس العذب والكلماااات الجميييييييله 
هـــــــــــــوووووو... 

شــــاطـــئ الــجــــراح

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

لو صادفك إنسان كفيف ابتلاه الله سبحانه وتعالى بفقدان نعمة البصر وأراد منك أن تكون أنت عيونه التي يرى فيها هذه الحياة
كيف ستصفها له وصفاً تجعله يعيشها كما تراها؟؟


عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا هلا
أشكرك على هذه الدعوة لي

الحقيقة السؤال صعب و لكن سأفعل ما بوسعي

طبعا ً الحياة تحتوي على الطعم الحلو / و الطعم المر
و اللون الجميل و عكسه اللون القبيح في كل شيء طبعا ً بشكل عام ,, كل شيء مادي 
هنا سأوصف له الشيء الجميل ليتمتع به و ينظر للحياة بعين الجمال

 أوصف البحر و جماليته و السماء كم هي جميلة حين الغروب و الإشراق و طلعة القمر في ليالي البدر
أوصف له الورود و الشجر
الغيم و المطر
و زورق ٍ على ضوء الفجر يتأرجح مع الأمواج


و أصور له لقطات عديدة من الحياة التي تبعث الحب 
و أقرب إليه بعض الأشياء التي من الممكن تستشعر باللمس لكي يحس به و يتعرف أكثر و تكون قريبة الصورة لذهنه


و الله أحترت سؤال صعب جدا ً ليس سهل ., 

هذا ما كان لدي , و أرجو المعذرة على التقصير

تحياتي

----------


## فرح

> لو صادفك إنسان كفيف ابتلاه الله سبحانه وتعالى بفقدان نعمة البصر وأراد منك أن تكون أنت عيونه التي يرى فيها هذه الحياة
> 
> كيف ستصفها له وصفاً تجعله يعيشها كما تراها؟؟ 
> 
> عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> يا هلا
> أشكرك على هذه الدعوة لي
> 
> الشكر موصووووول لك ولحضوووورك الرااائع 
> ...



 تسلم شاطئ 
ع تلبيتك الدعووووه 
وكل الشكر لك ولتوضيييييح الصووووره 
يعطيك الف عااافيه 
وربي لايحرمنا هالطله البهي 
دووووم موووور 
دمت بخييير

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ...
صباح / مساء
الرحمه والطاعه 
ضيفنا االيوم  الوالد الغااااالي ..
ابـــو طـــارق

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي الغالية* 

*فرح* 

*اشكرك على استدعائي لهذا التحقيق الصعب* 

*قرأت ما كتبه الابناء الاعزاء  ووجدت نفسي بينهم* 

*مثل قشة في بيدر كبير  ولكن سوف استجمع قواي* 

*واحاول ان ادلو بدلوي معكم لكي لا اهرب من المسؤولية* 

*ولكن اعذريني وامهليني حتى المساء لاني  مشغول الان* 

*فقط  بضع ساعات واكون في خدمتكم* 

*مع كل تقدير ومودة واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اشكرك ابنتي فرح على استضافتي في صفحتك* *ولا اعرف اذا كنت  ساوفق في كتابتي* *وارجوا ان يكون كلامي  مقبول* *لاني ساكتب من الواقع وليس عناوين* *الابناء الاعزاء وصفوا الدنيا بجمالها  الطبيعي ونقلوها له برومانسية وعاطفة وكرم الله سبحانه وتعالى على البشر* *وعن الايمان الذي يحتاج الى عقل وقلب ولا يحتاج الى  البصر**وانا هذا هو وصفي له* *اذا كنت ساوصف له  هذه الحياة  واكون عيونه  فسوف احسده على نعمة فقدان البصر وساقول له هنيئا لك انك لاترى  ماذا يحصل على مسرح الحياة هنيئا لك انك لم ترى اشلاء الابرياء و الاطفال في العراق  هنيئا لك  لم ترى اطفال وشيوخ ونساء لبنان كيف تهجروا  من ديارهم وكيف كانت القنابل تدك بيوتهم وكيف دمرت البيوت فوق رؤوسهم  وانك لم ترى  اطفال قانا والمنصوري والنبطية كيف  ذبحوا بغير ذنب  وكيف  تدمر البيوت على رؤوس قاطنيها في غزة ساصف له جمال الطبيعة التي يغزوها الحجر والشواطئ  كيف تستملك من اصحاب النفوذ  ولا يترك للناس ان تتمتع بما وهبه الله لهم ساصف له كيف ان العربي  يقف في الصف على باب السفارات للحصول على فيزة للسفر الى بلاد الغربة ليحصل قوته وقوت عياله  وكيف ان الاجنبي يتمتع بخيرات بلاد العرب ويسرح ويمرح دون حسيب او رقيب  ساقول له هنيئا لك انك لاترى  براميل القمامة مليئة ببقايا  الولائم  وهناك الآلاف من الجائعين لايجدون  ما يسد افواههم* *ساطلب منه ان يحمد ربه على انه كفيف ولايرى  واتمنى له ان لا يعيشها كما نعيشها نحن * *اعتقد ان كلامي مستهجن ولكن انا احسد الكفيف على انه لايرى ما نراه ويعيش براحة من هذه الدنيا التي حتى نحن المبصرين نتمنى ان تنتهي ونقول دائما ونردد * *ادركنا يا ابا صالح* *اذا عجبكم  الموضوع  اتركوه واذا لم يعجبكم  سوف لا انزعج اذا  حذفتوه**مع كل تقدير واحترام للجميع* *ابو طارق*

----------


## طيف الاحبة

يسلموووو حبيبتي عالطرح الرائع 
عجبني تعليق الاخ ابو طارق حفظكم الرحمن

----------


## فرح

> *اشكرك ابنتي فرح على استضافتي في صفحتك* 
> *الشكر موصووووول لك وااااالدي الغاااالي* 
> 
> 
> *ولا اعرف اذا كنت ساوفق في كتابتي* 
> *ان شاء الله من الموفقين* 
> 
> 
> *وارجوا ان يكون كلامي مقبول* 
> ...



 والدي لااخفي انا اقرأ والعين غااارقه بلدموووع 
كلامك وااااقعي للاسف 
قلوبنا بها حراره وحسره لما حصل ويحصل 
ولانملك سوى الدعاء لكم والى العراق وفلسطين 
والدعاء بالفرج الى مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ارواحنا فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه 
اعتز ولي الشرف بعبق حرووووفك العطره 
دمت وداااام نووور هالاطلاله الحلوووه والمضيئه دوووم 
دعاااائي لك بالصحه والعااافيه

----------


## فرح

> يسلموووو حبيبتي عالطرح الرائع 
> عجبني تعليق الاخ ابو طارق حفظكم الرحمن



 يسلمك ويحفظك ربي 
حبيبتي طـــــــــيف
الروووه بتواااااجدك الغااالي 
ولك ياااقلبي اششششتقنا الى توااااصلك 
بجد تعليق الوااالد الغااالي من واااقعنا المؤلم 
ربي يفرج لنا بظهور مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان 
دمتي بالحب والمووووده

----------

